# Too many tools?



## Chris (Mar 12, 2013)

Is there a such thing as having too many tools?

I am getting to the point to where I have just about every tool for every job I do and they are starting to pile up to where I have no room to work. And I have more on my list.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 12, 2013)

That's like saying I'm getting too much sex. Never have to many tools.  :rockin:


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in the some boat Chris. and the answer to your question is NO! you can never have too many tools!! Not enough shop is the real problem!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Mar 31, 2015)

I have back ups for the back ups.  Its easy to get double and triple because " its a deal " and I can always sell it for more.  Truth is it never leaves the shop.  I have three cabinets and only use one at a time.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2015)

I just picked up two Proto 600 LB 3/4" drive Torque wrenches. Gave one to my equipment mechanic buddy and the other is in my tool box and will likely never get used but hey, I got a deal on them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 1, 2015)

After my FIL died last Oct., my MIL started sending his tools home with me. My shop is so full that I can't get in there to do anything.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 2, 2015)

Rusty said:


> After my FIL died last Oct., my MIL started sending his tools home with me. My shop is so full that I can't get in there to do anything.



It's like old car disease.  Haven't found the cure and running out of space.  Last count 8.


----------



## beauguard56 (Jul 31, 2015)

Not a chance! I even just bought some more. Actually got a good Knipex set from here https://mobiledistributorsupply.com/knipex
It actually came with a free mouse pad hah! Shipped fast, I'm liking it.


----------



## Barrie (Aug 2, 2015)

You can never have to many tools, just like your shop/ garage can never be big enough.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 3, 2015)

Barrie said:


> You can never have to many tools, just like your shop/ garage can never be big enough.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm going to be going through my shop this week and next getting rid of stuff. I have things that have been sitting on the shelf a few years now. I want the place cleaned out. It will be a good day to be my employees.


----------

